# What kind of pet do you have???



## EmtTravis (Jan 18, 2010)

Myself I have a 1 and 1/2 yr old female red pitbull.. She's my little angel.  She sleeps with me every night and when I get home from work her tail just doesn't wag but her whole butt does.  She is actually asleep with her head in my lap right now snoring away.  And please don't go on and on about pitbulls being killers.  Any dog can kill and do kill they just aren't put on the news.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2010)

I has a little black tabby cat. He's about 8 months we think. He's curled up next to me at the moment. Marking don't show realy clear but he has very faint silver stripes on his side
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30265710&l=e249c125bc&id=110000979


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, I have a husband and a 6 year old son.... oh, you mean the furry, quadriped variety!

2 australian shepherds and 2 cats.  The dogs are 6 and 7 and the cats are 15 and 2.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is my crazy dog, Chip. A border Collie. He is 2 yrs old.





One of seven cats, Zoe. (Who knows what breed....) She is 3 yrs old, loving as all get out, and can be pretty darn funny. (As you can see.) Apprently the flower pot is a good place to relax.





Another of the seven cats, 2 year old Stinky. Well, he is colored like a skunk, isn't he?






Can't find pictures of the other cats right now. Seal, Shay, Dixie, Snyder, and Scoot.

And they are not pets, but I also have four cows, about 50 chickens and two loud-mouth geese.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have 2 horses and a 10 month old St. Bernard puppy.

Emma is the brown/white paint. Slim is the gray. (Emma decided she wanted to throw a hissy fit. I promptly showed her it was going to happen my way not hers)















Kingdom, AKA the moose


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2010)

Emma's a beautiful horse. My exgf used to ride show and had one that looked almost exactly like her.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww that's cool. I've had Emma since she was 8ish months old. Been working with her since she was 4 months.  (I bought her from a friend) And broke her myself back in the summer of 08. She's 4 now. ^_^ I'd like to start working cows and doing reining on her.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 19, 2010)

oh, and 2 Lazy Cats...  But my Love is my Puppy...​


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 19, 2010)

ummmm....never mind. wrong place


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> ummmm....never mind. wrong place



Your computer is broken...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Your computer is broken...


 
errrmmm...yea it was


----------



## Dutch-EMT (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got a Senegal parrot named Croky (picture1)




Also Tyko and Dezy (pyrrhura and forpus) 




And Zoey (also forpus) live in our house.




All tame and domesticated.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a 2y/o lab pointer mix named Lola. She is my world


----------



## Deltachange (Jan 19, 2010)

My household has five dogs, one of them is mine. She is a Doberman and Border Collie mix. She does agility, and if you are interested, I will post a link asap.


----------



## imurphy (Jan 19, 2010)

2 cats! And they like 24!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jan 19, 2010)

Two cats and two dogs.  Don't have pictures handy.  None of them take real great pictures.  

The cats are. . . . . generic domestic short hair fixed males.  

The dogs.  Purebreed Bouvier De Flanders, fixed male and a fixed female black Labrador / Boxer mix.  

I'm actually toying with the idea of trying to do SAR with the lab.  I WANT too, but I don't really have TIME too.


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 19, 2010)

*My Zoo*

Have multiple horses - got a few pics of the kids up

Six barn cats - anybody want one?  Three really cute kittens looking for a home and NO they were not born intentionally - pregnant mama was dropped here

Three dogs - A yellow lab/german pointer mix that totally rocks my world - he's awesome !  A black lab that I am working with to do SAR, and my husband's German Shephard that takes his duty to serve a protect a little too seriously !


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll try to post a picture later, but for now let me tell you about Leo. He's our 3 yr old shelter-rescue dog, and is half Dachsund, half Pit Bull. We call him our Diesel Dachsund, because he's got the Bullie front and back end, but dachsund in the middle. Think a XXXLong Bullie.  He's a brindle with a dachsund tail and will spend hours playing fetch with the grandkids.  He is absolutely great with them and we have no concerns. He is a great watchdog and is the terror of every squirrel brave enough to vanture into the backyard.  We swore off dogs after both our Labs died a few years ago, but there's nothing like getting mauled by our little beast's licks after a long shift.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 19, 2010)

I also have 2 Siberian huskies that are my outside dogs.  Tried keeping them indoors because of the weather but they hated it.  We had 5 at one time but they have slowly died off bc of age.  Nitro is the daddy and Indy is the son but nitro has way more energy then indy does.. i think i may have a pic of them..


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 20, 2010)

As promised...


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jan 20, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> I'll try to post a picture later, but for now let me tell you about Leo. He's our 3 yr old shelter-rescue dog, and is half Dachsund, half Pit Bull.


Nike, my lab / boxer mix is a rescue too.  Someone dropped her pregnant mother off at the pound and the mother had three puppies.  One of them died, I adopted one and another lady from out of state drove about 200 miles to adopt the other the same day.  Never found out of momma got adopted out or not.  The animal shelter had said they had an agreement with the owner that if momma didn't get adopted the owner would take her back.  

Sayette, our Bovier . . . . . that's all on my wife.  She's the one who paid 1,200.00 for the dog from a breeder.  I wasn't too thrilled with it, but she saved up her own money to do it.


----------



## phideux (Jan 23, 2010)

2 dogs, 3 cats, 2 snakes, and a tankful of fish.


----------



## ghettocowboy (Jan 23, 2010)

fire_911medic is that duct tape holding up your fence?


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 23, 2010)

ghettocowboy said:


> fire_911medic is that duct tape holding up your fence?



Ummm yeah....had one a little too frisky that morning and kicked the top and hadn't gotten over there to fix it yet.  Needed to buy a new board, but unfortunately if I'd taken that board out I would have hard horses jumping out and wandering onto the main road.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 23, 2010)

fire_911medic said:


> Ummm yeah....had one a little too frisky that morning and kicked the top and hadn't gotten over there to fix it yet.  Needed to buy a new board, but unfortunately if I'd taken that board out I would have hard horses jumping out and wandering onto the main road.



more proof that duct tape fixes everything


----------



## ollie (Jan 27, 2010)

i got 2 fishies 1 goldfish named trooper and a black moore named black hawk looks like a helicopter lol


----------



## Medic115 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a Dauchsund and a Chihuahua, or a I refer to him as a "Rat on Acid"!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> more proof that duct tape fixes everything


 
Amen, amen.

It held a backboard to the gurney on a CPR run for me........


----------



## harkj (Jan 30, 2010)

I have an evil cat that like to fetch...


----------



## Medic115 (Jan 30, 2010)

harkj said:


> I have an evil cat that like to fetch...



Cool pic, and yeah your cat does look evil!!! Lol, j/k


----------



## harkj (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes she is very evil lol


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a black lab and a yellow lab.

We call my yellow lab the Million dollar dog because she eat/chews everything!!!


----------



## eynonqrs (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a black cocker spaniel. He is almost 2 yrs old, and still acts likes a puppy !  He is a good dog.


----------



## nicolel3440 (Jan 30, 2010)

We have two black labs and two cat.  The labs are sabby and buddy.  Buddy eats everything and everything including veggies.  
My children justs picked out 8 gold fish between the two of them.  

oh almost forgot i got two kids and hubby (hehehe)


----------



## FutureParamedic609 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have 7 rabbits (breed and show Mini Rex), 2 betta fish and 3 cats. 

Moutain Res-Q, I love your hound!!  

And EmmaSlim09, I love your Saint pup!! Soo cute! And Emma is a gorgeous paint!! 

Emily


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 1, 2010)

About a month ago we rescued two littermates - a male and female from a shelter. They were found in the Colorado December cold with the rest of the litter completely abandoned no sign of mom or people. Their 2 other littermates left in the shelter were not so lucky because the shelter ran out of room and they had to be euthanised. I've always had strong feelings about rescuing/adopting dogs and overpopulation, but now you can imagine how I feel. 

According to the shelter they would be 15-16 weeks by now, but our vet and several other vets and techs checked their teeth out and all agree that they are only 8-10 weeks. 

According to genetic testing they are atleast 25% of each of the following: German Shepherd, Newfoundland and Alaskan Malamute. 

We love them to bits. The boy is Halligan and the girl is Ember. He's got the bat ears and camo collar in the picture curled up and suckling in his sleep with me (I was asleep too ^_^); and she has the red collar and half-pr!ck ears, although these pictures are a few weeks old and now she's got one ear all the way up and one still half-pr!ck


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 1, 2010)

Lucid... have they started losing their Incisors?


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 1, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Lucid... have they started losing their Incisors?



Nope that was the major reason the vet thought they were younger. They still have deciduous incisors.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 1, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Nope that was the major reason the vet thought they were younger. They still have deciduous incisors.



Yep... that be why I asked...  nice...  don't spoil them...  ^_^


----------



## Medix821 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have 2 cats - a Maine Coon and a Tabby. The one old girl is 17 on Valentine's day and has diabetes. I've brought her back from the light a few times now - thank goodness she's quite stubborn and has quite the will to live!


----------



## traumaangel26 (Feb 7, 2010)

*animals*

i got 2 dogs an american bulldog and a jack russel mix that i rescued, and a resuced cat.


----------



## mare_liberum (Mar 18, 2010)

So many to list, I'm an animal lover... Lets see - black Pomeranian (rescue), white Himalayan Mountain Cat (rescue), two Jack Russell Terriers, Weimeraner, and 3 mutts 

And a tropical freshwater fish tank with 4 fishies


----------



## MTEMTB (Mar 19, 2010)

Have 3 Pembroke Welsh Corgis 1 red and white male; fixed; and 2 tri colored females.
4 cats; all rescues, 4 horses, 4 rabbits and 61 head of Hereford cattle.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a yellow labrador retriever.


----------



## Nick647 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a black lab named Annie and a cat named Ming Ming (brightlight in chinese).


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 19, 2010)

1 dog that lives with me, 

Rottweiler/German shepherd named Melee  (He always tries to whack things with his paws... so the name just stuck)


----------

